

Simple announces instant transfers, "MoneyDrop" over BTLE - tadfisher
https://simple.com/blog/instant-simple-to-simple-transfers/

======
fintler
I'm not sure if I like Square Cash or MoneyDrop better. On the one hand, I can
transfer funds without worrying about bank affiliation with Square. However,
with MoneyDrop, I can get instant transfers.

Hopefully someone combines them.

